# SOFLO Canal Fishing



## Royce_Dahnke (Sep 9, 2014)

Im from Panhandle Panama City Bch area and taking a trip in Sept. for Peacocks , cichlids , micro poons and snook and just looking for someone to talk to not trying to get your honey holes at all as i can tell on IG they are taken seriously but i just mainly want to talk flies,patterns,areas for species, etc , if anyone wants to talk it would be appreciated! even if you want someone to fish with I'm always down ! thanks guys


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

put this in the fly fishing section if no luck.
you should get some feedback there.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Where will you be fishing?


----------

